# How can you access your notifications and private messages in the new format?



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I can't figure out where to look for these.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Private messages are called "Conversations" now. Click on your avatar at the top of the screen to access these features.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Since you "liked" my post, I can show you "Alerts" now


----------

